# I want to buy chirts, but with my design, rather then Hanes ect.



## BNC CLothing (Nov 7, 2012)

Do manufacturers replace their neck tags tag with yours? example ( Lrg or DGK) they wont have hanes or fruit by the looms tag inside their shirts.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

only if you are buying multiple thousands direct from the mill, just by tagless or tearaway tags and print your own


----------



## ziggyz19 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not normally. Unless they have a retagging service and you tell them otherwise, they wil leave the tag from the shirt manufacturer. Or you could go the tagless print route, where most screenprinters have the ability to screenprint a tag onto the inside of the shirt.


----------



## Just Me (Jul 20, 2012)

You could always pad stamp your own label?


----------

